# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  My whites tree frog won't eat

## FantaTizer

My frog Winston won't eat anything. He was eating one or two crickets and locusts every few days but for the last 10 days he won't touch any food. 

I have separated him from my three others although he is still a nice colour, very active and croaking regularly, however he seems to have slightly pink legs (but only in the evenings).

Just want to see if anyone has had anything similar and have any advice?

Thanks, Hannah

----------


## elly

Separating them is good if you suspect one is sick. Pink is probably okay if the frog's been exercising but keep watch to make sure they don't turn red and there are no lesions. He could also be impacted (constipated.)

You might want to post in the "tree frogs" section where there will be more people with answers

----------

FantaTizer

----------


## Heather

Try giving him a nice lukewarm (80'F) soak in a mixture of 1% plain, clear pedialyte to 10% distilled or dechlorinated water. Have him soak about 15 minutes. The warm water will help to hydrate him and hopefully get him to poop. It will also provide some electrolytes. 

Be sure his tank is around 70% humidity for now. Provide a basking spot of around 85'F. This helps increase their metabolism, hopefully making him hungry again. 

How were his previous tank temp and humidity levels? 

Has he pooped at all recently? Is his tummy bloated? Do you see a bulging to his right belly?

----------


## FantaTizer

> Try giving him a nice lukewarm (80'F) soak in a mixture of 1% plain, clear pedialyte to 10% distilled or dechlorinated water. Have him soak about 15 minutes. The warm water will help to hydrate him and hopefully get him to poop. It will also provide some electrolytes. 
> 
> Be sure his tank is around 70% humidity for now. Provide a basking spot of around 85'F. This helps increase their metabolism, hopefully making him hungry again. 
> 
> How were his previous tank temp and humidity levels? 
> 
> Has he pooped at all recently? Is his tummy bloated? Do you see a bulging to his right belly?


Thanks Heatheranne. 

Their previous tank is approx 60-70% humidity with just uvb bulbs (no basking spot as I have read in quite a few places that this isn't required).

He hasn't pooed in a week as this has been about the time I have isolated him. He doesn't appear bloated either, if anything I can tell he has last lost weight.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## elly

The bath with unflavored pedialyte might improve his energy for a short time and get him to hunt and maybe take some food. If he doesn't improve, I'd look around for a vet willing to see herps.

----------

FantaTizer

----------


## FantaTizer

Update on my Winston who wouldn't eat, I reintroduced him into the terrarium again with the others as he was hurting himself in the separated contained and was very active and no signs of any red leg etc!

He has finally after a few weeks eaten something which is great news so feeling a little more relieved! Thanks for all of your advice 😊



from Hannah

----------

